

Sourceforge is down - bithush
http://sourceforge.net/?March31

======
bithush
So far it looks like the whole site is down. Not a single project I have tried
to access works. No word on their Twitter as of 16:58 GMT
[https://twitter.com/sfnet_ops](https://twitter.com/sfnet_ops)

------
bithush
Also not sure if related but Slashdot is also down as of 16:59

